# First Annual Gator Gathering (Gainesville, FL and surrounding areas) Feb 20-22, 2015



## dougmays

Hey guys...@Rubbin Butts  (Ron) and I have been talking about having yet another FL gathering for anyone in and around Gainesville. This is not to interrupt or take place of the North and South FL gatherings but just another excuse to get together with like minded individuals and cook up some food and hang out!

Ron has offered up his property in Lake City (just north of Gainesville). Right now we are looking at the middle of February, possibly the weekend of 2/20. 

More details to come but we wanted to put a feeler out there and see if anyone local, or abroad would be interested. Just to throw a few names out there @Brooksy  @Flash  @jtstitzel  @Rob63  @ufboostedgator  @JckDanls 07  @Pineywoods  @Gators2000  @OrlandoSmoKing  @jarjarchef  

*When?* Feb 20-22, 2015

*Where? *Ron's (RubbinButts) Property in Lake City

*Directions:*

*For those that will be attending, the directions to the gathering are as follows:*

*Take I-75 and get off at exit 427 (which is US90), go west on US90, 3.5 miles and you will see Smitty's Western Store on the right. Just before Smitty's Western Store turn right on NW Rodeo Ct which is a private drive. Follow it to the end (1/2 mile) and you will be at the gathering.*

*For those navigating by GPS, the address is 635 NW Rodeo Ct., Lake City, FL.*

*Ron's Cell: 386-623-0175*

*Doug's Cell: 954-218-2063*

*Who?*

Name# of GuestsDay of ArrivalCommentsRon (RubbinButts)      Doug (dougmays)  Friday  Flash      Brian1
Friday
  Darrell1Friday  Mark and Jody+2Friday  Van1    Fritz and Marie  Saturday  
*Food:* Friday Dinner and Saturday Breakfast will be Covered by Ron. Everyone is welcome to cook stuff up for constant feasting Saturday..haha


----------



## gators2000

Would love to attend, but that time of year is very difficult for me with LOTS of kids activities going on. Come to think of it, the entire year is pretty bad timing for me. Oh well, that's life with 3 young kids...  :) 

Ya'll have fun and post some pics whenever you make it happen!


----------



## rubbin butts

Doug,

Just to add to your post, I want to let people know we have plenty of room for camping, whether it be tent or RV, a huge pavilion with a complete kitchen and restroom facilities. If not camping, we are only 3 miles from I-75 with several motels. If your not spending the weekend then just come for the day.

As you said Doug, this is not to take away from other gatherings in Florida, but only to add to them, and give everyone another opportunity to get together and meet new friends.

Ron


----------



## flash

Possibility.  Can we bring a couple small dogs if camping?


----------



## rubbin butts

Flash said:


> Possibility.  Can we bring a couple small dogs if camping?


The dogs would be fine.

Flash, You still playing with the old cars?


----------



## flash

Rubbin Butts said:


> The dogs would be fine.
> 
> Flash, You still playing with the old cars?


Only this one, but need to get that fuel pump in her.













Camarograss.jpg



__ flash
__ Jul 16, 2014


----------



## rubbin butts

Flash said:


> Only this one, but need to get that fuel pump in her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camarograss.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ flash
> __ Jul 16, 2014


Looks good, I have a 68 Camaro on the rotisserie now, plan to finish it this winter. Still have my 33 Ford

 3 Window coupe and my 72 Nova SS


----------



## dougmays

This reminds me i gotta drive my Studebaker up there to your place Ron and show it to ya


----------



## rubbin butts

dougmays said:


> This reminds me i gotta drive my Studebaker up there to your place Ron and show it to ya


Would love to see it.


----------



## dougmays

10347242_10105146313932441_5495530432277662602_n.j



__ dougmays
__ Jul 17, 2014


----------



## rubbin butts

*Doug, The studebaker looks good.*

*Save the date, Sept. 26th, there will be a gathering at my place in Lake City.*

*As you know, I do fund raisers for disabled vets, one of which is a huge car show. Last years show raised $8000.00 for the vets. There are 2 car clubs in Lake city that always support me in the car shows, so this year on Sept. 26th I am putting on a BBQ gathering for them. I am supplying and cooking all the food & drinks to feed them. We are expecting between 50 and 100 plus they are bringing their cars to display. Would like to see you be able to make it, also Flash and any other car enthusiasts on the forum are hereby invited. We will start cooking about 8AM and eat about 1PM. Weather will not be a factor as I have a 50 X 50 pavilion with full kitchen and restroom facilities.*

*Doug bring your Studebaker.*


----------



## dougmays

checking the calendar! Sounds fun!


----------



## dougmays

I know its still far off but wanted to a pulse check...do we have any definite "yes" attendees yet?


----------



## rubbin butts

Hey Doug,

Me and Bonnie and two other couples from Lake City, I think Flash is planning on it.

Are you competing in the Hog Wild Pig crazy event this month? Don't forget the last Saturday of this month at my place.


----------



## dougmays

I wanted to do the Hog Wild but its Pro division only and that's just way to much money right now. So maybe next year! I might try to go up and just check it out though.


----------



## flash

Rubbin Butts said:


> Hey Doug,
> 
> Me and Bonnie and two other couples from Lake City, I think Flash is planning on it.
> 
> Are you competing in the Hog Wild Pig crazy event this month? Don't forget the last Saturday of this month at my place.


 Well I was until my best friend of many years decided that was the weekend he wants to remarry. (Lost his 1st wife to MS) So, I will be over in the Cocoa Beach area thru out that weekend. Added a couple extra days since it will be close to Mrs Flash and my anniversary. Will have to make it another time.


----------



## brooksy

I don't know why I didn't see this earlier. I will check my schedule. I would love to get together with the SMF family and eat some super grub.


----------



## dougmays

Hope you can make it Brooksy!


----------



## dougmays

Ok...south florida gathering is in the past and i'm getting life stuff all together ...so ready to start planning the Gator Gathering!

I posted on the South FL page to see if anyone wants to partake from that gathering.

As with the SFG i'll get a list of attendees up on the first post so it'll be sticky and we can track details of the gathering

Everyone still excited! Sorry for my absence


----------



## brooksy

dougmays said:


> Ok...south florida gathering is in the past and i'm getting life stuff all together ...so ready to start planning the Gator Gathering!
> 
> I posted on the South FL page to see if anyone wants to partake from that gathering.
> 
> As with the SFG i'll get a list of attendees up on the first post so it'll be sticky and we can track details of the gathering
> 
> Everyone still excited! Sorry for my absence


 Still excited here! Hope it all comes together!


----------



## dougmays

Oh it will! I love these things!

More details coming soon...


----------



## jarjarchef

I am not sure if we can make it. Will depend on a couple things.


----------



## van holton

Phyllis and I would love to attend.


----------



## rubbin butts

*Doug, it looks like about 3 couples from Lake City for now, possibly more as it gets closer.*

*Guys there is plenty of room for RV or tent camping, a huge pavilion with restroom facilities, and a full kitchen. *

*Room for the smokers under the roof too, so rain or shine the event will go on.*

*Jeremy, just go ahead and plan on it and everything will work out.*


----------



## brooksy

It will probably be just me coming for the day but I'll bring a tent just in case there are to many adult beverages consumed :biggrin:


----------



## jarjarchef

The issue is it falls right around our wedding anniversary and not sure if she is making plans and we are right in the middle of banquet season at that time.


----------



## dougmays

Van Holton said:


> Phyllis and I would love to attend.


Awesome Van! Looking forward to it!


Brooksy said:


> It will probably be just me coming for the day but I'll bring a tent just in case there are to many adult beverages consumed


Always a good idea haha :)


jarjarchef said:


> The issue is it falls right around our wedding anniversary and not sure if she is making plans and we are right in the middle of banquet season at that time.


What better way to say "happy anniversary" then smoked foods and great people ;)


----------



## flash

Is there a new date set for this. I assume Feb. 2015  now?


----------



## dougmays

Flash said:


> Is there a new date set for this. I assume Feb. 2015  now?


Exactly, we are looking to do this the weekend of the 20-22nd.


----------



## dougmays

I've updated the first post on Page 1 with a list of attendees and important information. i'll keep this updated as we organize. Once you know for sure that your coming please let us know. Also how many guests you'll bring and what day you'll be arriving.

Glad to see this coming together!


----------



## flash

dougmays said:


> Exactly, we are looking to do this the weekend of the 20-22nd.


Cool............or actually it could be dang COLD too.  Will mark it on the calendar.


----------



## rubbin butts

Flash said:


> Cool............or actually it could be dang COLD too.  Will mark it on the calendar.


Flash, we will have plenty of heat if it is cold.


----------



## flash

I'll mark it down. Just not sure yet on if we will be there. Wife and I, plus two small dogs.


----------



## rubbin butts

Hope to see you there Flash


----------



## rubbin butts

*Getting close now, only 4 weeks away.*

*I will have dinner prepared for those arriving on Friday evening, so arrive with an appetite.*

*I will be posting directions to the event next week.*

*Again, there are acres of area for camping, whether it be tent or RV, and if motel is your preference the are several within 3 miles.*


----------



## rubbin butts

*Doug if you will, please add Brian with total of two , and Darrell, also two. Both will arrive Friday.*


----------



## dougmays

Updated the attendees list with Brian and Darrell. If anyone is coming that is not on the list please let me know, and what day youll be arriving and i'll add you to the list. 
 

Also if you want to cook something Saturday and/or Sunday feel free...i figured it'll just be a solid day of food being prepped, smoked and served so no point in "planning meals". Also if you want to attend/cook and do not have a smoker or the room to bring a smoker your welcome to use smoker space on anyone's who will be there. Ron and I will both have plenty of room on our smokers for additional foods.

If anyone wants to bring Beanbag Toss, Horseshoes, Ladder ball, or any other entertainment/games feel free!

Can't Wait!


----------



## rubbin butts

dougmays said:


> Updated the attendees list with Brian and Darrell. If anyone is coming that is not on the list please let me know, and what day youll be arriving and i'll add you to the list.
> 
> 
> Also if you want to cook something Saturday and/or Sunday feel free...i figured it'll just be a solid day of food being prepped, smoked and served so no point in "planning meals". Also if you want to attend/cook and do not have a smoker or the room to bring a smoker your welcome to use smoker space on anyone's who will be there. Ron and I will both have plenty of room on our smokers for additional foods.
> 
> If anyone wants to bring Beanbag Toss, Horseshoes, Ladder ball, or any other entertainment/games feel free!
> 
> Can't Wait!


*Doug,*

*I already have all three of those games here.*

*Also, I have breakfast for Saturday covered, will just need a little help with prep.*

*I also have extra smokers that will be available besides the big one that will be going all day.*

*I have plenty of firewood for our bonfire so no need for anyone to bring any.*

*I'm so looking forward to it.*


----------



## brooksy

It looks like I should be good to show up on Saturday and hang out for the day. It will be just me this time. If anything gets in the way I'll be sure to let you guys know.


----------



## dougmays

Rubbin Butts said:


> *Doug,*
> 
> *I already have all three of those games here.*
> 
> *Also, I have breakfast for Saturday covered, will just need a little help with prep.*
> 
> *I also have extra smokers that will be available besides the big one that will be going all day.*
> 
> *I have plenty of firewood for our bonfire so no need for anyone to bring any.*
> 
> *I'm so looking forward to it.*


Awesome, less to pack up haha! i'll make some notes on Page 1


Brooksy said:


> It looks like I should be good to show up on Saturday and hang out for the day. It will be just me this time. If anything gets in the way I'll be sure to let you guys know.


Great! Looking forward to seeing you


----------



## rubbin butts

*For those that will be attending, the directions to the gathering are as follows:*

*Take I-75 and get off at exit 427 (which is US90), go west on US90, 3.5 miles and you will see Smitty's Western Store on the right. Just before Smitty's Western Store turn right on NW Rodeo Ct which is a private drive. Follow it to the end (1/2 mile) and you will be at the gathering.*

*For those navigating by GPS, the address is 635 NW Rodeo Ct., Lake City, FL.*

*It is really easy to find but if you need help call me on my cell at 386-623-0175.*

*Getting close now.*


----------



## brooksy

Bad news for me! Won't be able to attend this one. Got the invite over the weekend for a long time friends birthday bash down in Ft Lauderdale that weekend. If I didn't like him I'd be hanging with you guys and gals that's for sure!!


----------



## rubbin butts

*Sorry to hear that Wayne. We were looking forward to meeting you. Maybe you can make it for the next one.*


----------



## dougmays

Sorry to hear that @Brooksy, maybe next year! And at the South and North Fla gatherings :)

I've updated page 1


----------



## brooksy

Rubbin Butts said:


> *Sorry to hear that Wayne. We were looking forward to meeting you. Maybe you can make it for the next one.*






dougmays said:


> Sorry to hear that @Brooksy
> , maybe next year! And at the South and North Fla gatherings :)
> 
> I've updated page 1


  I really wanted to make it! I will make one event no matter what!


----------



## JckDanls 07

Welp..  was planning on coming but we have decided to make a trip home (PA and NY) this year....  So we're saving our pennies for that....have fun y'all and will be looking for pictures ....


----------



## rubbin butts

JckDanls 07 said:


> Welp.. was planning on coming but we have decided to make a trip home (PA and NY) this year.... So we're saving our pennies for that....have fun y'all and will be looking for pictures ....


*Hey Keith,*

*You and the MRS. have fun up north. You can always go north early and make your first overnight at the gathering.*


----------



## rubbin butts

*Looks like it will be great weather for the weekend.*


----------



## dougmays

Woohoo its almost here!! Can't wait. If anyone wants to join in your still welcome to!


----------



## rubbin butts

*My darling wife spent the afternoon and evening preparing our side dishes for the weekend.*

*Can't have all meat and no taters.*

*I spent the afternoon chasing down fresh ribs, butts, and other fixins.*

*Some great eatin will be done this weekend.*

*Doug, did you pick up the brisket yet?*


----------



## jarjarchef

I was planning on trying to drive up on Saturday morning for the day. However the remodel for the preschool class room last weekend got pushed to this weekend. So unless things change again, neither of us will be there. Was really looking forward to stopping in for a few hours. Looks like it will be great weather, hope you all will have fun. Stay safe.


----------



## dougmays

Rubbin Butts said:


> *My darling wife spent the afternoon and evening preparing our side dishes for the weekend.*
> 
> *Can't have all meat and no taters.*
> 
> *I spent the afternoon chasing down fresh ribs, butts, and other fixins.*
> 
> *Some great eatin will be done this weekend.*
> 
> *Doug, did you pick up the brisket yet?*


I've had family in town all week and now my sister and her family are making a surprise stay at my house tomorrow night. I'm going to call this new meat market i heard about today and see if they have briskets and maybe i can swing by it on the way up Friday. I'll let you know as soon as i call them! All other places around here at 5.99-6.99 per pound


----------



## rubbin butts

*Doug, *

*Please add Mark & Jody with another couple from Georgia, they will arrive Friday evening.*

*Also Fritz and Marie, arriving Saturday.*

*Turning into a good group.*


----------



## dougmays

Got them down! Updated page 1.

@Flash  are you and your wife still coming? Saturday?

Going to pick up some Ribs and chicken wings today! Going to be an awesome weekend! 

Especially with this weather!













Screen Shot 2015-02-19 at 8.40.26 AM.png



__ dougmays
__ Feb 19, 2015


----------



## flash

Wife has appointment on Saturday.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Possibly could come up on Sunday for a visit, but afraid that would be it.


----------



## dougmays

Sorry to hear Flash!

My local grocery store has 1lb bags of hard shell clams....should i pick some up? anyone have a good recipe?


----------



## dougmays

I've updated Page 1 with Ron's instructions and both of  our cell phone numbers incase you need to get ahold of us on the way


----------



## rubbin butts

*Doug,*

*I just did a committed head count and we should have 24 attendees.*

*Good for the first event, and all new people except you and me.*


----------



## dougmays

Awesome! Not to shabby for a first event!

See you all in about 10 hours!


----------



## rubbin butts

*Ok guys and gals, today is the big day for the First Annual Gator Gathering.*

*Here are some pre-gathering photos.*













IMG_0889.JPG



__ rubbin butts
__ Feb 20, 2015






19lb Packer Brisket for Saturday lunch. Top all trimmed and ready for injection and brine. It is huge, that cutting board it sits on is 16" by 24".













IMG_0890.JPG



__ rubbin butts
__ Feb 20, 2015






Two butts on the Traeger for the welcoming dinner this evening about 6:30 PM.

Love that pellet cooker for overnight cooks, get plenty of sleep.













IMG_0893.JPG



__ rubbin butts
__ Feb 20, 2015






The weekend serious cooking will be done here.













IMG_0900.JPG



__ rubbin butts
__ Feb 20, 2015






The man cave, complete with full kitchen.













IMG_0901.JPG



__ rubbin butts
__ Feb 20, 2015


















IMG_0904.JPG



__ rubbin butts
__ Feb 20, 2015






The firepit conversation area, better known as the adult beverage area.

Just a few hours now and all the fun begins.


----------



## dougmays

Oh wow I didnt see your man cave last time i was up there! Now i'm even more excited! Think the boss will be mad if i leave work after only being here a couple hours? :) LOL

Do we need paper plates, plasticware, napkins/towels?


----------



## boykjo

Nice layout Ron. Looks perfect for a gathering. I'll be watching the qview. You Floridian's sure know how to BBQ. Ya'll have a great time and hopefully I'll see ya's at the SFLG in Nov.

Joe


----------



## rubbin butts

boykjo said:


> Nice layout Ron. Looks perfect for a gathering. I'll be watching the qview. You Floridian's sure know how to BBQ. Ya'll have a great time and hopefully I'll see ya's at the SFLG in Nov.
> 
> Joe
> [/quote
> 
> Thanks Joe. Hey, I even have the 50's and 60's music playing over the PA system while I'm getting things set for arrivals this evening. We will have a bunch of q-view.
> 
> Doug,
> Got everything we need here except people.


----------



## dougmays

Awesome! i'm planning on heading out of work in a hour, heading home ot pack up and head that way...hopefully i'll be at your place by 6pm at the latest!

What are the other Friday arrival's ETA?


----------



## dougmays

Jalepeno chicken brine mixed up! almost on the road!













20150220_164242.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Feb 20, 2015


----------



## rubbin butts

dougmays said:


> Jalepeno chicken brine mixed up! almost on the road!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20150220_164242.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dougmays
> __ Feb 20, 2015



Hurry Doug, I'm hungry. LMAO


----------



## dougmays

Lol...see ya in 35 min


----------



## dougmays

Good morning. Early morning rib prep













20150221_070656.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Feb 21, 2015


















20150221_070649.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Feb 21, 2015


















20150221_070643.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Feb 21, 2015







And some dinner from last night 












20150220_185823.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Feb 21, 2015


----------



## boykjo




----------



## dougmays

Ribs and rip tips are trimmed and about to go on smoker













20150221_073421.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Feb 21, 2015


















20150221_073423.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Feb 21, 2015


----------



## dougmays

20150221_074746.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Feb 21, 2015


----------



## dougmays

The 18lb dinosaur brisket has emerged 













20150221_095621.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Feb 21, 2015


















20150221_095604.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Feb 21, 2015


----------



## boykjo

dougmays said:


> The 18lb dinosaur brisket has emerged
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20150221_095621.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dougmays
> __ Feb 21, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20150221_095604.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dougmays
> __ Feb 21, 2015


 Sweet..............


----------



## rubbin butts

Weather turned out great and a good time was had by all. 














image.jpg



__ rubbin butts
__ Feb 21, 2015


















image.jpg



__ rubbin butts
__ Feb 21, 2015


















image.jpg



__ rubbin butts
__ Feb 21, 2015


















image.jpg



__ rubbin butts
__ Feb 21, 2015


















image.jpg



__ rubbin butts
__ Feb 21, 2015


















image.jpg



__ rubbin butts
__ Feb 21, 2015


----------



## JckDanls 07

Damn it man..  wish I could be there....


----------



## flash

dougmays said:


> Oh wow I didnt see your man cave last time i was up there! Now i'm even more excited! Think the boss will be mad if i leave work after only being here a couple hours? :) LOL
> 
> Do we need paper plates, plasticware, napkins/towels?


 I agree, heck of a set up. Sorry we did not make this one, but if there is another we will be there.


----------



## dougmays

What a perfect weekend for a Gathering and awesome people to spend it with. We had a blast!

Here are some pictures. Looking forward to keeping this going and making it even bigger next year!













20150220_185823.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Feb 23, 2015


















20150221_073421.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Feb 23, 2015


















20150221_073423.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Feb 23, 2015


















20150221_074746.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Feb 23, 2015


















20150221_074751.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Feb 23, 2015


















20150221_074826.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Feb 23, 2015


















20150221_075244.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Feb 23, 2015


















20150221_075247.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Feb 23, 2015


















20150221_084957.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Feb 23, 2015


















20150221_085002.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Feb 23, 2015


















20150221_085006.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Feb 23, 2015


















20150221_095604.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Feb 23, 2015


















20150221_095609.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Feb 23, 2015


















20150221_095621.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Feb 23, 2015


















20150221_113634.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Feb 23, 2015


















20150221_113636.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Feb 23, 2015


















20150221_121914.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Feb 23, 2015


















20150221_121923.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Feb 23, 2015


















20150221_133527.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Feb 23, 2015


















20150221_133529.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Feb 23, 2015


















20150221_133540.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Feb 23, 2015


















20150221_133546.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Feb 23, 2015


















20150221_133549.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Feb 23, 2015


















20150221_133917.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Feb 23, 2015


















20150221_133932.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Feb 23, 2015


----------



## van holton

Had a great time thanks to our host Ron and his wife and Doug. Meet some new friends and eat some great Q Thanks, Van & Phyllis


----------



## rubbin butts

Van, It was a pleasure to meet you and Phyllis. We will half to meet up more often. Hope you had a good trip home.


----------



## tiki guy

WOW !    Looks like a heck of a good time , and MAN the food looks great


----------



## dougmays

Tiki Guy said:


> WOW !    Looks like a heck of a good time , and MAN the food looks great


Missed ya out there @Tiki Guy! We had a severe shortage of drink umbrellas!


----------



## boykjo

Van Holton said:


> Had a great time thanks to our host Ron and his wife and Doug. Meet some new friends and eat some great Q Thanks, Van & Phyllis


Van and phyllis must be neck and neck with me attending gatherings....lol   I'll catch up in april at the NC gathering. Glad everyone had a great time and the weather cooperated and hopefully I can make one there soon

Joe


----------



## tiki guy

Doug,

I have a whole new supply ....and the wife and I are plotting for the Gathering. 

This time I will be better prepared  to smoke something ( not sure I can compete with the likes of you guys )  to feed Y'all    and some cocktails


----------



## dougmays

Tiki Guy said:


> Doug,
> 
> I have a whole new supply ....and the wife and I are plotting for the Gathering.
> 
> This time I will be better prepared  to smoke something ( not sure I can compete with the likes of you guys )  to feed Y'all    and some cocktails


the cocktail competition will definitely happen this year!


----------

